# Cut Vinyl Picture



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Check this picture of cut vinyl,, it weeds in about 3 seconds.. Its pretty amazing


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

Awesome, she looks familiar....


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I'd hate to have to draw that kind of artwork; no talent here. Is there a way to do that without being artistically talented? Something in CorelDraw maybe that would change a photo into something with just lines? 

Was this done with white or black vinyl? I'm guessing white, but I could be wrong. I love it though. I've never thought of doing something like that with vinyl.


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

This was not drawn. This image was a photograph. You can do this with any photograph. JPEG, bitmap, png, etc. No vectorization needed. It was done with ImageCut which is part of some of the Vinyl Master series or DragonCut. It takes about 30 seconds to set it up and send it to the cutter.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I am using Dragon Cut and it has a utility in it that will take any picture of good quality and convert it into what you see with just a few minor adjustments ,, and when I say minor I mean it uses a up and down arrow.. once you get it the way you want it then it converts it into a cut file ,, you just send it to the cutter.. It weeds all in one piece so it takes about 2 to 3 seconds..

You can do this on any color you like.. grey works great along with gold black and so on... I just weed them and stick them on a piece of tile to get the offset light color..

It is just a ton of fun.. if you were at a street fair or craft fair you could take a picture and have it cut in just a few minutes


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

can you post that file I have a cousin that loves her.he is locked up and that would make a nice gift for him..


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Here is another I did in just a few minutes


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I would love to post that up but I am not sure about copyrights on it.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I would love to see how these types of images look pressed on a shirt....


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Ok I decided to upload a eps of Marilyn,,, you can re size as needed *do not use any weed box at all on this,, to weed just grab a corner of the vinyl and weed as one piece,,* Royster you can throw it on a shirt..


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

If you put this on a shirt, the white color in the picture will be the shirt color and the black / grey color will become the color of vinyl you use. If you want the black and white image as shown, use a white shirt and black vinyl.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Remember these look the coolest at a small distance..


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

All I have is coreldraw x3,5,& 6 and cutting master. Any suggestions?


----------



## aimagedesign (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm too interested in how-to with corel draw.
And posted a request under the graphics help section of the forum. 

I did a google search but didn't come across anything that really helped.


----------



## Ruimpress (Sep 15, 2011)

I was looking at imagecut but can not fond it


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I am not sure about corel,, haven't seen it done in coreldraw


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Well that doesn't help. I'll have to ask Tom at Advanced Artist and see if he knows if there is anything in corel that will do it.


----------



## aimagedesign (Sep 2, 2009)

plan b said:


> I am not sure about corel,, haven't seen it done in coreldraw


Hey Roger;
Do you sell Dragon Cut?

Peter


----------



## theiceman00000 (Jul 20, 2013)

plan b said:


> Check this picture of cut vinyl,, it weeds in about 3 seconds.. Its pretty amazing


Dude that is seriously cool 
I too also have Corel Draw...interesting!


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

The dragon cut software is proprietary for the Saga line of cutters,, its not to say that you cant use it because it will save in a eps format, and it is expensive piece of software,, however we are checking on a alternative now and will post it up on this thread.. so hang on...


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

One question for everyone,, has anybody cut the demo image I put up?


----------



## Ruimpress (Sep 15, 2011)

plan b said:


> One question for everyone,, has anybody cut the demo image I put up?


I did and come out real nice and weed like you said. I got one question?, where do I find imagecut.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Working on a more reasonably priced application now


----------



## Ruimpress (Sep 15, 2011)

plan b said:


> Working on a more reasonably priced application now


That sounds good. How long it will take you to get it done?.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I will know more tomorrow


----------



## customtshirts4u (Apr 8, 2010)

plan b said:


> Working on a more reasonably priced application now


Hey plan B, let me know if you come up with a option for graphtec and us cutter cutters, thanks


----------



## diveuk (Aug 14, 2013)

Just downloaded your eps file will do a T soon as I have time, thanks.


----------



## Ruimpress (Sep 15, 2011)

plan b said:


> Working on a more reasonably priced application now


Any News?

Sent from my SM-N900P using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey,,, I will give you a link for a trial and then you can go to my website for details,, you will want the demo of Vinyl Master 4.0 LTR.. :: VinylMaster Demo ::

Hope I will have it up on my website sometime today


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Ruimpress said:


> I did and come out real nice and weed like you said. I got one question?, where do I find imagecut.


can you post a picture of it.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

djque said:


> can you post a picture of it.


You can use the eps download in this thread to try it out


----------



## theiceman00000 (Jul 20, 2013)

plan b said:


> Hey,,, I will give you a link for a trial and then you can go to my website for details,, you will want the demo of Vinyl Master 4.0 LTR.. :: VinylMaster Demo ::
> 
> Hope I will have it up on my website sometime today


Hi Plan b,

just wanted to ask will vinyl master also complete what you have done here?instead of dragon cut? thanks


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Dragon cut is oem to the Saga cutters and only runs Saga cutters but the makers of Dragon cut is vinyl masters and inside of the VM 4.0 LTR you will find the image feature,, its the same feature as in Dragon cut but the VM has drivers for most all cutters... It is really a great piece of software..


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Decided to cut it. man does it weed in 1 piece really nice. I only had black glitter scrap left but I like the all black. putting this on a shirt for my son.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

djque said:


> Decided to cut it. man does it weed in 1 piece really nice. I only had black glitter scrap left but I like the all black. putting this on a shirt for my son.


Awwwsome,,,, Bet that glitter looks good... "Happy Birthday Mr. President"


----------



## aimagedesign (Sep 2, 2009)

plan b said:


> Dragon cut is oem to the Saga cutters and only runs Saga cutters but the makers of Dragon cut is vinyl masters and inside of the VM 4.0 LTR you will find the image feature,, its the same feature as in Dragon cut but the VM has drivers for most all cutters... It is really a great piece of software..


Hi Planb;

Do you know...
Does the software support GP-GL (Graphtec)?
Or will I have to resort to HP-GL (generic)?

Thx


Peter.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

aimagedesign said:


> Hi Planb;
> 
> Do you know...
> Does the software support GP-GL (Graphtec)?
> ...


I dont know,, it does list all of the Graphtec cutters as supported cutters,, if you dont run generic you may have to adjust the step size,, but I am just not sure


----------



## Ruimpress (Sep 15, 2011)

plan b said:


> Hey,,, I will give you a link for a trial and then you can go to my website for details,, you will want the demo of Vinyl Master 4.0 LTR.. :: VinylMaster Demo ::
> 
> Hope I will have it up on my website sometime today


I'm all ready have VinylMaster Ltr V4.0.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

looks like I-designr pro2 has this feature. 

i-DesignR® PRO II is Graphtec's exclusive Graphic Design software package for use with the CE & FC series of professional cutting plotters. With powerful vector editing, import filters, and automatic rhinestone pattern creation applied to your vector design – for the ultimate, custom apparel application. You can design using shape tools, clipart and single line fonts. i-DesignR® PRO II is also perfect for vinyl signs, contour cut (Print and Cut) stickers and decals and various textile heat transfer applications.

Some Features:


Import & Export Filters
Print & Cut Applications
Vinyl Sign Design
Rhinestone Fill
Rhinestone Templates
Dynamic Spacing Adjust
Single-Line Fonts
Photo Machine/Image Cut ************
Fuse Weld
Registration Marks
Link EPS, DCS-EPS
Link Bitmaps
Built-in TWAIN support
For Both CE and FC Series Professional Cutting Plotters
Includes Software & Training DVD


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

djque said:


> looks like I-designr pro2 has this feature.
> 
> i-DesignR® PRO II is Graphtec's exclusive Graphic Design software package for use with the CE & FC series of professional cutting plotters. With powerful vector editing, import filters, and automatic rhinestone pattern creation applied to your vector design – for the ultimate, custom apparel application. You can design using shape tools, clipart and single line fonts. i-DesignR® PRO II is also perfect for vinyl signs, contour cut (Print and Cut) stickers and decals and various textile heat transfer applications.
> 
> ...


Can you point out where you see that,, I dont see it in the specs


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I see it highlighted but no example


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

plan b said:


> I see it highlighted but no example


 yeah I didnt see it done put I saw a post on here that said something about image cut. I think im go order it soon.


----------



## theiceman00000 (Jul 20, 2013)

plan b said:


> Dragon cut is oem to the Saga cutters and only runs Saga cutters but the makers of Dragon cut is vinyl masters and inside of the VM 4.0 LTR you will find the image feature,, its the same feature as in Dragon cut but the VM has drivers for most all cutters... It is really a great piece of software..


 It might be good but its certainly expensive....I see it online for $599  Too rich for me I am afraid


----------



## jeepers94 (Nov 25, 2011)

You can do a "crossgrade" for about half price,($299 for pro) and ($99 for ltr).
You can also pick up the Pro version for under $225 on ebay.This is offered by
the makers of the software. By the way,crossgrade means you have just about
any cutting software,even CorelDraw. At this price it is a Good value.


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

Give Roger a private message and see what he can do for you on price.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

jeepers94 said:


> You can do a "crossgrade" for about half price,($299 for pro) and ($99 for ltr).
> You can also pick up the Pro version for under $225 on ebay.This is offered by
> the makers of the software. By the way,crossgrade means you have just about
> any cutting software,even CorelDraw. At this price it is a Good value.


Crossgrade really means all you have to do is tell the manufacturer what kind of software you currently use to get the discount,, I now have many ,many more options on my site.


----------



## aimagedesign (Sep 2, 2009)

This is cool Roger.
I for one am in on a purchase.
The 'Crossgrade' offer is much appreciated!

I'll do the purchase probably over the weekend!

Sincerely

Peter


----------



## aimagedesign (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi djque;

Curious.... those images of Marilyn...., what was the cut size?

Good to know for reference.


Thx. 

Peter.
p.s. yeah.... as others have said, they look cool!


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

aimagedesign said:


> Hi djque;
> 
> Curious.... those images of Marilyn...., what was the cut size?
> 
> ...


Its a eps so you can size it how you want


----------



## sais (Sep 2, 2013)

plan b said:


> I am using Dragon Cut and it has a utility in it that will take any picture of good quality and convert it into what you see with just a few minor adjustments ,, and when I say minor I mean it uses a up and down arrow.. once you get it the way you want it then it converts it into a cut file ,, you just send it to the cutter.. It weeds all in one piece so it takes about 2 to 3 seconds..
> 
> You can do this on any color you like.. grey works great along with gold black and so on... I just weed them and stick them on a piece of tile to get the offset light color..
> 
> It is just a ton of fun.. if you were at a street fair or craft fair you could take a picture and have it cut in just a few minutes


hi,if i do this using only a red sail cutter..do i need to convert it to AI? TIA


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

aimagedesign said:


> Hi djque;
> 
> Curious.... those images of Marilyn...., what was the cut size?
> 
> ...


im doing another one right now its 12x12 about to press it on in a few. But like said you can resize it to ur likings


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

sais said:


> hi,if i do this using only a red sail cutter..do i need to convert it to AI? TIA


I wouldn't think so, the eps is also considered a AI image I think


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Here it is on a white T-Shirt I used Revolution Material From mclogans us to be Gecko Flex. very thin and feels light. like nothing is on the shirt this is 12x12.

Revolution Materials 19" with Adhesive - $10.85 - T-Shirt Transfer Material - at McLogan's


----------



## theiceman00000 (Jul 20, 2013)

plan b said:


> Crossgrade really means all you have to do is tell the manufacturer what kind of software you currently use to get the discount,, I now have many ,many more options on my site.


 Hi, sorry for all the questions but I would really like to buy the software and need to clarifiy this before I purchase....are you saying if I purchase'Crossgrade' I need to let you know what cutter I am using so you can make it compatible first? I use a silhouette cameo...will it still work with this?

My second question is if I buy the pro version off e bay will it not work with the Cameo straight off the bat? thanks


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

theiceman00000 said:


> Hi, sorry for all the questions but I would really like to buy the software and need to clarifiy this before I purchase....are you saying if I purchase'Crossgrade' I need to let you know what cutter I am using so you can make it compatible first? I use a silhouette cameo...will it still work with this?
> 
> My second question is if I buy the pro version off e bay will it not work with the Cameo straight off the bat? thanks


This software wont cut directly to a cameo,, second its not the cutter that you have to give the name of its the software you are using. Third,, not all versions of Vinylmaster supports the imagecut, you can see my website on which one does.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I also have a list of supported cutters


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Can you post the list if supported cutters.


----------



## 135367 (Mar 10, 2011)

I can't find it either, can you send me to the exact website? thanks much


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Here is a list of supported cutters [media]http://www.iifuture.com/shared/info/en/supported_cutters.pdf[/media]


----------



## aimagedesign (Sep 2, 2009)

plan b said:


> I wouldn't think so, the eps is also considered a AI image I think


EPS is a format that is a more generic type of vector file format
And can be imported by Adobe illustrator, corel draw and other
Graphic software.
You may find the Cameo software allowes EPS to be imported. 

Vinyl Master may allow you to save the file in other vector
Formats too!?

Roger can probably find out which. 

Once I buy Vinyl Master, maybe I can give more insight. 

Question for Roger;
Can I install on my home office computer as well as
My office computer, with full functionality?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

aimagedesign said:


> EPS is a format that is a more generic type of vector file format
> And can be imported by Adobe illustrator, corel draw and other
> Graphic software.
> You may find the Cameo software allowes EPS to be imported.
> ...


You can also export in SVG format and import it,, so there is no reason not to have the software other than you just cant cut directly to the Cameo..

You can move the software from machine to machine, in other words when you activate it on one computer it deactivates on the other computer and then you can reactivate it on the original computer and it allows unlimited moves.. Unlike some other software which only allows you a set number of moves and then you have to call and get a reset.


----------



## Ruimpress (Sep 15, 2011)

I was playing with the image cut on VinylMaster LTR 4.0 and I did it know that it has the future build on it. Thank you

By the way, here is the Mnroe cut on a tank


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Ruimpress said:


> I was playing with the image cut on VinylMaster LTR 4.0 and I did it know that it has the future build on it. Thank you
> 
> By the way, here is the Mnroe cut on a tank


Very nice..


----------



## theiceman00000 (Jul 20, 2013)

plan b said:


> You can also export in SVG format and import it,, so there is no reason not to have the software other than you just cant cut directly to the Cameo..
> 
> You can move the software from machine to machine, in other words when you activate it on one computer it deactivates on the other computer and then you can reactivate it on the original computer and it allows unlimited moves.. Unlike some other software which only allows you a set number of moves and then you have to call and get a reset.


So can I create the cutting file as CSV then save to say desktop and then use that in my silhouette cameo software to cut through the cameo?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

theiceman00000 said:


> So can I create the cutting file as CSV then save to say desktop and then use that in my silhouette cameo software to cut through the cameo?


That format I believe is a Cameo file format so you cannot do that ,however you can export as a eps,AI and svg, your cameo cutting software should allow you to at least import a eps.


----------



## Meatwagon (May 28, 2009)

Ok, so I've downloaded the demo and opened both the vinyl master ltr and the pro and can't see the imagecut. Where can I find that?


----------



## Ruimpress (Sep 15, 2011)

Meatwagon said:


> Ok, so I've downloaded the demo and opened both the vinyl master ltr and the pro and can't see the imagecut. Where can I find that?


First, you need to import an image, with the image selected, go to image and you should see the image cut.


----------



## Meatwagon (May 28, 2009)

I'm in vinyl master ltr and have the image selected. No image cut show up. Am I in the right version?


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

You will need to pull down the latest version. Should be Version 4.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Meatwagon said:


> I'm in vinyl master ltr and have the image selected. No image cut show up. Am I in the right version?


It is in the new version but hasn't made it into the demo yet, I can do a screen cast to show you how it works if you like


----------



## aimagedesign (Sep 2, 2009)

plan b said:


> It is in the new version but hasn't made it into the demo yet, I can do a screen cast to show you how it works if you like


Hi Roger;

Yes, i'm sure a screen cast (video) would be helpful.


Especially one uses different software applications introducing a new one into the mix can be daunting. Well for me it is.


Peter


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Here is a screen cast of how this works,, 2014-07-25_2037 - javarog's library


----------



## janeleonard (Jul 26, 2014)

Love the designs. It seems to be much awesome and pretty to go with. Also they are a great inspiration!!


----------



## Ruimpress (Sep 15, 2011)

Ok. Here it is, something I did today

Sent from my SM-N900P using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## aimagedesign (Sep 2, 2009)

plan b said:


> You can also export in SVG format and import it,, so there is no reason not to have the software other than you just cant cut directly to the Cameo..
> 
> You can move the software from machine to machine, in other words when you activate it on one computer it deactivates on the other computer and then you can reactivate it on the original computer and it allows unlimited moves.. Unlike some other software which only allows you a set number of moves and then you have to call and get a reset.


Hey Roger...; last question, i promise!
What are the system requirements/recommendations?
(RAM, processor.. etc.)

Just trying to decide which primary computer to install it on.
Even though you mentioned prior i can switch between computers.


Thx.

Peter


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

aimagedesign said:


> Hey Roger...; last question, i promise!
> What are the system requirements/recommendations?
> (RAM, processor.. etc.)
> 
> ...


You need 700MB free hard disk space and as far as ram,, I have no specs on that ,, these programs usually take a fair share of memory to render but it would be far less than AI or photo shop


----------



## aimagedesign (Sep 2, 2009)

plan b said:


> You need 700MB free hard disk space and as far as ram,, I have no specs on that ,, these programs usually take a fair share of memory to render but it would be far less than AI or photo shop


Thanks Roger!

I should be good to go. 
I'll try and process my transaction
tomorrow.

Peter.


----------



## aimagedesign (Sep 2, 2009)

Installed and played with the software last night. 
Lots of fun... But still got the headache. 
Hahaha. 

About 1/2 dozen images to cut. 

Anyone tried cropping the background out after the Image Cut process?
Just thinking out side the box as one might say. 

Peter

P.s. BIG Thank you Roger for helping me to procure the software.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

You can crop the background out before you send it through image cut,, not every image has to be rectangle or square either.. Glad I could get the software to you


----------



## aimagedesign (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks Roger. I'll give that a try.


----------



## dcbevins (Jul 31, 2011)

There is also Project5 Photocut Processor http://project5.ghcentre.com/

Two hundred and ninety five bucks though. Just thought I'd mention it. I have never tried it.

I'd like to think a technique to do this in Draw/Inkscape/Illustrator could be discovered, but maybe not.


----------



## dcbevins (Jul 31, 2011)

Right after I posted I found this Gimp Plugin: GIMP Engrave plugin (script-fu)

and this software: http://www.vectric.com/products/photovcarve.html

Though it doesn't output vectors, it might be clean enough for a hassle free trace. I am going to check it out.

Edit.

Found ZebraTrace. It is free. It outputs vectors: http://maxim-s-barabash.github.io/ZebraTrace/


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

The thing is that this is just one feature of the software,, it comes with 5200 fonts, logos,clipart, stripe functions, printing with contour cut marks,, etc,etc.. so its a full blown design and cutting software


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

plan b said:


> The thing is that this is just one feature of the software,, it comes with 5200 fonts, logos,clipart, stripe functions, printing with contour cut marks,, etc,etc.. so its a full blown design and cutting software


is there a osx version


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Sorry no Macs


----------



## jeepers94 (Nov 25, 2011)

Photovcarve is for cnc program,mainly for routers and lasers. I use it with my cnc router.
I don't really know if it will run a vinyl cutter.


----------



## wickedstangs (Jul 27, 2009)

plan b said:


> Hey,,, I will give you a link for a trial and then you can go to my website for details,, you will want the demo of Vinyl Master 4.0 LTR.. :: VinylMaster Demo ::
> 
> Hope I will have it up on my website sometime today


Does VinylMaster Pro have this? Was looking at getting that one originally?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

The Pro and LTR has this feature.


----------



## wickedstangs (Jul 27, 2009)

plan b said:


> The Pro and LTR has this feature.


do you know the step to use on the PRO don't see Image Cut under the Image Tab


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Its not included in the demo,, it hasn't been updated yet


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

I did one in CorelDRAW. It is a little bit involved and not as sophisticated as Image cut but it can be done. It needs a bit more fine tuning. I am thinking about writing a macro to make the process more efficient and faster. I have not made the cut yet. The Pic cut negative PDF file is the actual mirrored image for cutting that can be weeded in one piece. I made it in blue to isolate it. The vinyl color to cut will be black.

Please let me know what you think. Is it close?


----------



## wickedstangs (Jul 27, 2009)

plan b said:


> Its not included in the demo,, it hasn't been updated yet


So none of the demo's have it? and thanks for the info.


----------



## wickedstangs (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks Plan B just purchased the LTR...


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks !! will have the download links shortly


----------



## wickedstangs (Jul 27, 2009)

wow, this program is awesome.. What are you guys using for GAP size? 0.020 in And what about Strip Height? 0.065 in what are the average of strips your getting? 93


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

It is pretty much based around your image,, rule of thumb is what looks the best,, after you cut a few it all becomes pretty clear on what you will need to do.


----------



## wickedstangs (Jul 27, 2009)

plan b said:


> It is pretty much based around your image,, rule of thumb is what looks the best,, after you cut a few it all becomes pretty clear on what you will need to do.


can you share what you used on marilyn


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

sure 0.315,0.039 85 strips 20.00% intensity, 25.00% contrast.0.00 brightness


----------



## ernti (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Roger!
I want to buy Vinyl Master LTR,but on the checkout,there is not
any option on the ''country'' menu, except US,so i cannot complete the transaction.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Kinda old post and I didn't read all the posts but to do that w/o dropping any $ check out. So if was mentioned in a earlier post sorry.

ZebraTRACE. Freeware that does this.

Zebratrace by maxim-s-barabash


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

freebird1963 said:


> Kinda old post and I didn't read all the posts but to do that w/o dropping any $ check out. So if was mentioned in a earlier post sorry.
> 
> ZebraTRACE. Freeware that does this.
> 
> Zebratrace by maxim-s-barabash


Have you played with it? It does not trace horizontally. It puts circular trace pattern. Not like Imagecut. It is going to be hard to weed.

It does not have user manual. I am not sure if it can be configured to create horizontal pattern by changing the formula of the function in Advanced setting. The result I got does not look like the sample image.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Go to the uscutter forum. Being used by some there.
Under pre sets is horizontal options


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

freebird1963 said:


> Go to the uscutter forum. Being used by some there.
> Under pre sets is horizontal options


 It is a file that have to be loaded.

Thank you.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Freebird1963

Wow that program is awesome. It is very fast and free too. 

Thank you again.


----------



## diveuk (Aug 14, 2013)

I found a way to do this in Corel Draw but the results were not very good, This Zebra trace is excellent, thank you for the link Freebird 1963.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

to bad its not for mac


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Can't you run it under the windows emulation program on Mac ?

Thanks guys ! I found it over on another forum so can't take all the credit for it.


----------



## iamchu15 (Jan 29, 2013)

Now that is freaking awesome. I would have completely designed it in full vector but you have what seems to be sheds of color. Amazing. And with only vinyl????

As a designer and printer with over 10 years experience, I am impressed. Must try this

Thank You


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

That is just done with vinyl


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Here are photos that I did with ZebraTrace. It is a bit odd but nothing that cannot be corrected with CorelDRAW or Inkscape. The SVG image size output is 3 times the bitmap image. So I opened them in CorelDRAW or Inkscape and resized the images to the size of the bitmap images.

I also discovered that switching the min width and max width values the output is negative which can be cut on white vinyl then press it on black shirt.

I have not cut and pressed either image. Just wanted to see the output. The lines were very clean and not jagged.

I am very impressed.


----------



## freddagg100 (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi,
I bought a vinyl cutter last month,and a copy of Vinyl Master Startup.
Never knew you could do that with it.
Glad i joined the T-Shirt Forum today,a load of information already i have picked up.


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

Which cutter did you get?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Luis,, how long did it take you to do that?


----------



## freddagg100 (Sep 24, 2014)

BrianHahn said:


> Which cutter did you get?


I got one from China,as i am retired and just wanted one as a hobby.
It is a Goldcut JK720.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

plan b said:


> Luis,, how long did it take you to do that?


About 2 minutes after I figured out how it works with min and max values. I tweaked the values then trace few times until I got a descent image. It only takes few seconds during the trace.

I did a cut this morning. There were very fine lines that lifted while I was weeding it. To be honest I have to hand trim around where the light background were in the bitmap that the software created very fine lines and got rid those lines before I pressed it on the shirt. Maybe I should have trimmed those lines in CorelDRAW. Then I did not have to hand trim. I used 60 degrees blade.

The first photo below is scanned and the other is with camera. I want to show closeup of the image. The angle of the camera made the image wider compared to scanned image.


----------



## strummingbeat (Mar 19, 2014)

my attachment is not uploading


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

strummingbeat said:


> my attachment is not uploading


Forum attachment has restrictions. Must be acceptable format and within fie size limits.

Follow this procedure.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/forum-information/t11206.html


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

I did four more cuts. Two white shirts with black vinyl and two black shirts with white vinyl.

I made the min width thicker so the thin lines of Elvis in the white shirt did not lift during weeding. I did not have to hand trim the fine lines around Elvis like I did with first shirt I posted earlier. Elvis on black shirt had too much white showing that resulted in low contrast. I have to make the min width thinner and max width thinner next time. So that there will be thinner white lines and more of the black shirt showing through. Both Marilyn shirts turned out good. BTW I forgot to mirror Marilyn on black shirt.

I used negative image to cut the white vinyl. To make negative image I swapped the values of the min width and the max width.

Sorry Roger I didn't mean to hijack your thread. I will start a new thread and post videos of how to use ZebraTrace.


----------



## nastassia2003 (Nov 11, 2011)

Really how do it weed so fast?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

They are all connected so it weeds all in one pull


----------



## nastassia2003 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hey when you figure out how to do this shoot me an email I would also love to do this.


----------



## freddagg100 (Sep 24, 2014)

Lnfortun said:


> I did four more cuts. Two white shirts with black vinyl and two black shirts with white vinyl.
> 
> I made the min width thicker so the thin lines of Elvis in the white shirt did not lift during weeding. I did not have to hand trim the fine lines around Elvis like I did with first shirt I posted earlier. Elvis on black shirt had too much white showing that resulted in low contrast. I have to make the min width thinner and max width thinner next time. So that there will be thinner white lines and more of the black shirt showing through. Both Marilyn shirts turned out good. BTW I forgot to mirror Marilyn on black shirt.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I have only had my machine about 6 weeks,i am a complete novice. But since i joined the Forum, i have learned so much.

I tried a couple of photos of my grand kids, one in black and one with maroon, with different line gaps.
Not perfect,but i will happily keep trying.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Mike I like it ! PRetty good.
I must have weeded mine wrong cuz it pulled it line by line, not all at once.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

freebird1963 said:


> Mike I like it ! PRetty good.
> I must have weeded mine wrong cuz it pulled it line by line, not all at once.


When you cut it put allowance around the cut lines so the cutter will not cut the excess material right at the ends of the line. So when you pick the material to weed, it will all come in one piece. What I found is when I peel diagonally some of the fine lines will lift. So I picked the left side or the right side from top to bottom just so I could see the ends of the cut lines. If a line was lifted I pushed it back down with the pick tool. Then I peeled straight horizontally. Left to right or visa versa depending on the direction where I started the peel. Keeping it as close to the flat surface as I pulled the excess.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

freddagg100 said:


> Hi,
> I have only had my machine about 6 weeks,i am a complete novice. But since i joined the Forum, i have learned so much.
> 
> I tried a couple of photos of my grand kids, one in black and one with maroon, with different line gaps.
> ...


Nice job. On the first image you need to decrease the max width and min width and increase the number of lines for more detail and contrast. I am basing my statement using ZebraTrace. I am not sure if Vinyl Master works the same way. ZebraTrace will put fine lines even if the image background is transparent. So to avoid the trace from lifting the min width needs to be wider. Or put a black frame for black vinyl and white frame for white vinyl, around the image so that the ends of the fine lines will be wide rectangular shape. What I call anchors because they are wide and will not lift. If you look real close on the white vinyl image the ends of the fine white lines have rectangular ends. I did not do it in the black vinyl. I got lucky. I just increased the min width a bit.

Looks like some of the lines lifted on you. ZebraTrace puts very fine line when the image is light. That is what happened on my first try of Elvis I have to hand trim the lines that lifted. On the image below I put white frame so the ends of the fine lines are wide rectangular shapes to keep them from lifting.


----------



## maxim2 (Oct 2, 2014)

Rectangular images are not interesting. 
It is possible to do so.

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...iDqOy7-k/w717-h594-no/IMG_20131018_200127.jpg


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

maxim2 said:


> Rectangular images are not interesting.
> It is possible to do so.
> 
> [media]https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-cgaRFMOQrQA/UvvXDB39L7I/AAAAAAAAByI/9UXiDqOy7-k/w717-h594-no/IMG_20131018_200127.jpg[/media]


Hi Maxim. Welcome to the forum. That is a nice rendition besides rectangular shape. Is there a user guide for the software?

Thank you for the software.


----------



## maxim2 (Oct 2, 2014)

Documentation did user8 to version 0.4 in the Russian language.
https://github.com/maxim-s-barabash/ZebraTrace/wiki

1. Convert images to grayscale. In the bitmap reduce contrast. Light colors give the level '#AAAAAA' RGB (170,170,170) or more darker.
All unnecessary elements paint over white. Add a little bit of a blur effect.
2. for the correct calculation of the dimensions of the image, in inkscape accepted dpi = 90
3. Minimum line width sets to 0 and trace


----------

